# Woodhaven Shelf Pin Jig



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for this review.

I have a Woodhaven miter gauge, it is extremely accurate and well made. I like their products!


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the review.

Please tell us more about this jig. Does it space the line of holes 37 millimeters from the edge? Are they spaced 32 mm apart?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I wonder could you tell us the price and also how easy did you find it to use??It looks easy enough but I would make one if this was pricey.Alistair


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reveiw. For years I used a strip of peg board and a 1/4" forestner bit.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I have the same jig and it works great. Just make sure that you hold it tight to the bottom and the sides. The human and still screw it up.


----------



## emtwoodworker (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a similar jig from rockler. Very easy to use and comes with a bit with a bushing to avoid chewing up the jig and the bit has a built in depth stop. The jig is $34.99. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5876&filter=shelf%20pin%20jig


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I have never heard of this one. Looks good though. Price?


----------



## Emeralds (Aug 24, 2008)

Is this a router based jig (if so does it have a collet with it?) or a simple drilling template?

Thanks for the info, it's always useful.
-Joe


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

I like the peg board idea A1Jim…......quick, cheap and easy.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

For those who asked what it costs… I did not purchase this (as I stated in the review) I borrowed it; but, because I'm such a nice guy I googled it for you: Woodhaven Shelf Pin Jig

Offset from edge: 1 1/2" 
Cost @ Woodcraft: $26.99
Used With: router or a drill; does not include the bits

*Finding information on the internet: Priceless*


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow I thought your jig would have been much more money than that seems very fair to me the perspex one looks more breakable to me but Maybe I am wrong .Alistair


----------

